

Should I turn my motivational/accountability texting service into a startup? - ngm1985

Hi everyone,<p>I&#x27;m a certified personal trainer and life coach. I personal train clients in-person and mentor people mostly over the phone in areas such as diet, fitness, and motivation.<p>Just this year, I suggested my clients text me daily progress updates whenever they want and I&#x27;d respond accordingly. I&#x27;d say 80% of my clients text me their daily progress (like how well their diet is going or what they completed for a workout that day). It&#x27;s been a huge help keeping them motivated and accountable.<p>Some of my clients have mentioned me to their friends, family, and co-workers and a handful of these new people have been interested in JUST my texting service - which I didn&#x27;t even think was a service to begin with. I just see&#x2F;saw it as a bonus for the clients I see regularly.<p>So my question is, should I make this into a website, service, or startup somehow? I&#x27;m not really sure where to begin if I were to do something technology wise. I just want to help whoever wants to be helped.<p>Thank you!! And sorry for the long note!
======
caoimhghin
It sounds like you've already started it. I'd continue growing it organically
just like you are until it reaches a point that demands more, or you see a way
that adding a website or anything else would make it better, and when you see
that then add it!

Otherwise, nice work, a friend of mine is a life coach, and struggles to
differentiate. Sounds like maybe you found something that sets you apart.

